# What do you feed minnows?



## FISHERBALL

I've set up an old aquarium to keep extra minnows alive between fishing trips. Does anyone know what to feed them? I have been feeding them regular flake fish food & I'm wondering if anything else would be better, cheaper, or help keep them alive longer? 
Thanks,
JRB


----------



## jethro

I always went with the flake food. They will also eat bread but that will cloud up the aquarium real bad. Nightcrawlers might not be a bad option depending on the type of minnow. If they are chubs they will love nightcrawlers.


----------



## Onion

Just guessing...but mealworms or bloodworms would probably work. You can also get frozen brine shrimp at most pet food stores that would probably work.


----------



## uglykat23

i have done real well with goldfish flake food from the pet store it gives them a little more meat on theyre bones and keeps em lively


----------



## Gotworms

Dog food


----------



## Gotworms

Uhh recommend reading got me again


----------



## TClark

Thanks for posting! I want to set up my 55 gal Aquarium for chubs mainly because they're hard to get to in my old age.
But one hour at my secret spot will give me enough for all-season me thinks. I've often wondered also on what to feed them.

One thing to remember, what goes into them comes out.


----------

